# Kooks headers, Corsa Exhaust, what mid-pipe Cat?



## CharleyT (Aug 4, 2013)

Finally finished rebuilding the engine (had valves done, ported, new double springs) on my 402 stroker. The last owner went with Kooks long-tube headers, catless mid-pipes, and Corsa exhaust. Too loud for the neighbors. I need cats. 

Does anyone have suggestions? I'm not even sure what diameter everything is, but will disconnect the current mids if I have to.

Thanks!
Charles


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Buy a new catted xpipe from Kooks.


----------



## CharleyT (Aug 4, 2013)

*Thanks!*



jpalamar said:


> Buy a new catted xpipe from Kooks.


Have parts arriving today.


----------

